# DIY Turkey Box call



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

I was in Dicks this past weekend looking to pick up a nice turkey box call but I didn't want to drop $30 on a nice one so I decided to try and build one myself. I found some plans on line at: http://customcalls.com/images/articles/boxcall_big.jpg and so I stopped off last night at Home Depot to pick up the materials. I've read where either poplar or cedar is recommended. I decided on poplar. 

Materials - 
piece of poplar about 2 feet long by 3" wide by 1/4" thick
2" square poplar by 2 feet long, 
3/8" diameter coil spring 
1" wood screw
Drill/Dremel with router bit (already have)
Wood glue

I will be cutting the pieces tonight and hopefully putting it together this weekend.


----------



## cory d stroyer (Aug 23, 2009)

jmasiakos said:


> I was in Dicks this past weekend looking to pick up a nice turkey box call but I didn't want to drop $30 on a nice one so I decided to try and build one myself. I found some plans on line at: http://customcalls.com/images/articles/boxcall_big.jpg and so I stopped off last night at Home Depot to pick up the materials. I've read where either poplar or cedar is recommended. I decided on poplar.
> 
> Materials -
> piece of poplar about 2 feet long by 3" wide by 1/4" thick
> ...


I made mine from sassafras it sounds great


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

can't access your link


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

oldschoolcj5 said:


> can't access your link


Go to www.customcalls.com and then click on the left menu - Turkey box call.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

I have been making them for several years now! I like Mahoganoy and Cedar myself for the best sounding ones! Also Mahogony and Oak is nice sounding! Here is one I built and a Antler Crow call! Post up some Pics when you get yours done!!:thumbs_up


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> I have been making them for several years now! I like Mahoganoy and Cedar myself for the best sounding ones! Also Mahogony and Oak is nice sounding! Here is one I built and a Antler Crow call! Post up some Pics when you get yours done!!:thumbs_up


Nice work!!! I like the antler handle. It's a nice touch!! 

I like the middle one. How did you shape the body of that one? Looks like you cut it out of a 2x2" square piece and routed in some slots to slide in the sides.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you! I did use a 2X 2" Block and 10" long. I cut out the box shape with a band saw and then setup my table saw on a 6 deg angle to cut the slots in it for the sound boards 1/8" Thick. Pretty simple build realy! The sound is great also. I have done some with different sound boards that gives you two different pitchs. Poplur on one side and Cedar on the other works pretty well!


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Thank you! I did use a 2X 2" Block and 10" long. I cut out the box shape with a band saw and then setup my table saw on a 6 deg angle to cut the slots in it for the sound boards 1/8" Thick. Pretty simple build realy! The sound is great also. I have done some with different sound boards that gives you two different pitchs. Poplur on one side and Cedar on the other works pretty well!


What type of glue did you use to hold the sides into the slots on the body? Would basic Elmers wood glue work?


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Ether Elmers Wood Glue or what I like best is Gorilla Glue! It is some tough stuff and holds until the wood breaks! Here is one I did with a Cedar paddle and Mahogony sides with popular Sound Boards!


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Nice!! I just need to pick up a plunge router accessory for my Dremel rotary to make the slots.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Do you have a table saw? They make a table top one at Harbor freight for under 100.00 and works great for projects like this! The one above is actually being used by Primos Members in a Pass Around. They use it then send it one to the next person after they sign it and write up a hunt page on it. When they get through they send it back to me signed by everyone that used it! Pretty neat!


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Funny you mentioned the table saw, I went on their site after posting my last post and saw it. There is actually an HFT in the next town over from me. I may just have to stop in there tomorrow and take a look at it and maybe even buy one. Still need the router attachment for the Dremel to cut the slots. 



> "The one above is actually being used by Primos Members in a Pass Around. They use it then send it one to the next person after they sign it and write up a hunt page on it. When they get through they send it back to me signed by everyone that used it! Pretty neat!"


That is really cool!! Post the pics when they all signed it! It would be nice to see it!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Why do you need it to cut the slots?? Are you talking about the slots that hold the Sound Boards??


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Why do you need it to cut the slots?? Are you talking about the slots that hold the Sound Boards??


Yup. How else would you make them??


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

With the table saw! What I did is take and turn the box upside down, Set my table saw blade on a 6 deg tilt and adjust the blade to only cut deep enough to leave 3/8" of it uncut. Then slide your sound boards in place and sand them smooth on the ends! Makes a quick job of it!


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ah!! So table saw would be better than a hand held router. Gotcha!


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Most definitly! Just one pass on each side and you done with the cut! Persise 6% Angle is needed to get the sound right and doing it by hand would be real hard! I will put together a Picture pack of a complete build! I was going to build one for a friend tomorrow and will do a build along, step by step so everyone can build one if they want! I have built 10 in one day after getting setup, it is fast! You can also play with the design to fit your liking! Long Box, Short, One Sided or two sided! Lots of ways to build them and fun to do to. When you call a Big tom in with one you built yourself, it just adds to the excitment of the hunt! The tools I use to build one is : Table Saw, Band Saw, Planer, Belt sander. I have a complete Cabinet shop with just about everything needed to build any wood working project. Even a Wood Lathe. I have built Water Skies, Grandfather Clocks, Desks etc.. I will post up and start a New thread with a Build along tomorrow!


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok so tonite I finally made my first box call using poplar for the base & paddle and pine for the blocks. 
I glued the blocks and sides to the base. Screwed in the paddle and coil. Chalked up the call 
and ........ It worked!! But it's higher pitched than a store bought one. I may need to rub on some 
more chalk. It's not the prettiest box call but it just may work. I'll post pictures later.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok so here's my first attempt at a DIY Turkey Box Call. Stained it this morning with Red Oak stain. I think it looks purty!

Still need to get the tone right.


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

I decided to disassemble the lid and sand down the inside of the sound boards. What a difference in the sound! I also did some research and read that the softer and less dense the wood the deeper the sound and the wider the box the louder the sound.


----------



## C Svach (Jun 8, 2011)

Good for you, gonna feel good to get a gobbler with your own build!!


----------



## delani's dad (Jan 5, 2012)

:thumbs_up


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks! I Started working on a larger box made from Basswood. I Cut and sanded all the pieces and shaped the paddle but I need to finish tapering the end blocks and make grooves in the base piece. I'm also going to give a shot at wodburning and hopefully I won't ruin the paddle.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Sounds good! I have been in the Hospital for the last 6 days but will try and do a Build along real soon! Will try to get some materials together in the next few days and by then I should be up a going!! :thumbs_up


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Sounds good! I have been in the Hospital for the last 6 days but will try and do a Build along real soon! Will try to get some materials together in the next few days and by then I should be up a going!! :thumbs_up


Hey Ricky, I was wondering why I haven't seen you on the board for a while. Hope you are OK!

Here is my attempt at wood burning on a scrap piece of basswood:


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ok So here's my DIY Turkey Box Call #2. This one was made from 1/4" Basswood stock for the bottom and paddle and 1/8" stock for the sound boards. I used 2" square blocks of poplar being that I could not find Basswood that was square. I also took a shot at Pyrography on the paddle. I think it came out pretty nice. 


















It even sounds like a raspy old hen . . .

http://s1099.photobucket.com/albums/g382/jmasiakos/?action=view&current=DIYturkeyBoxCall.mp4


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice Looking box call for sure! Is it a one sided call? :thumbs_up


----------



## jmasiakos (Aug 4, 2011)

Ricky 2feathers said:


> Nice Looking box call for sure! Is it a one sided call? :thumbs_up


Thanks Ricky. It is one sided and sounds deeper than my first one. I can't wait to use it this May in NY.


----------



## Ricky 2feathers (Jan 12, 2012)

The thinner sound boards and the wider you make them gives them a lower pitch!! Good Luck with it! It should bring a few in for you!:thumbs_up


----------



## Hoosierhunter72 (Jan 29, 2015)

I would love to make my own box call. Does anybody have some specific dimensions for this call? Thanks so much.


----------



## GotDraw? (Jun 30, 2014)

Love this idea, never thought to do it!


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

^ boy I hate photobucket! I would love to see some more hand made calls.


----------

